# Tough news; kitten ill, etc



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Just posted in Health and Nutri forum about one of the kittens, little Demi, that today has diarrhea and sprays?? Actually he doesn't spray just goes thru the motions, he's 5 or over 5 months..I guess both symptoms are related..I hope to catch him, he's so wild, to have him checked and that whatever he has (being a feral, the runt and unvaccinated could be anything from the www of ailments  ) is not infectious since only 2 out of 10 + a 2 wks old litter are not inmunized..and we're leaving next week on vacation..aaarrgh, so timely a crisis


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<2 out of 10 + a 2 wks old litter are not inmunized>>
should be the other way around; 2 vaccinated cats, 10 and 2 wk old litter unvacc..  you see why the outlook is bleak and of course I don't want to lose Demi


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I will be thinking about you and Demi, Rosalie
*many hugs coming your way and best wishes*


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you Ioana for prayers and good wishes, I do appreciate it  
I tried to catch Demi yesterday but couldn't, he came to eat in the evening, didn't look any better, he was all fluffed up like
he had a fever (weather was warm) but when I got close he ran away and that was it.
I thought he'd die overnight but didn't. This morning he was with the others, his coat and eyes looking much better, and he was smooth again, ate & drank and curled up on the wood pile with his siblings..I try to spend sometime with them, almost 1 hr every day, so they get used to me...yesterday I ran into Nerina and babies, 2 black ones. I was looking for where their lair was and literally stumbled over Nerina and her kitten pulling apart a grasshopper..what a surprise for everybody 8O :lol:


----------

